# Dog friendly beach near Manchester?



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone know which beaches in the north west are dog friendly at this time of year?

Me and the OH want to take Bailey to the beach on Friday with our friends and their RR cross.

I'm assuming Blackpool is off limits but not sure about further up around Fleetwood?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is a link to a page which shows all the beaches in the North West with no dog restrictions... North West beaches | Good Beach Guide
The good thing about this site is that it also lists any potential hazards (such as the sort of quicksand type stuff you might encounter at Morecambe).

I believe this site to be accurate - I have used it before to find a dog friendly beach during the summer months and have never had a problem. Although I will say, when you find the beach you want to go to, it's best to double check with the local council (on their website) just to save yourself a wasted journey.

Hope that helps 

eta Just checked with a friend of mine who lives in Fleetwood, she says that Bispham and Pilling Sands are fine to go to


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

We love taking Izzy to Formby! It's really lovely there with miles of sand to enjoy as well as lots of dunes to run around. It can be busy on nice days but you don't have to venture too far down to beach until it gets quieter again, personally we prefer to have it to ourselves so tend to go in spring or autumn, if you can go mid-week you usually can count the number of people you come across on one hand! 

ETA; Here's some pictures from one of our trips to Formby http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/222304-another-trip-formby-beach-loads-pics.html


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

The Sand Dunes at St Annes are nice. I used to live near there and took our three giant schnauzers there when I was a kid. I'm pretty sure it's still doggy friendly..


----------



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you!

Ive had a look and Bispham looks quite good for us all to get to and says it has cafes and puns all along too


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I asked the same question afew weeks back...we ended up at Formby beach which was lovely then drove 10mins for fish&chips in stockport.
Im on my phone so dont have link but if you look back in my previous threads i added some pics afew days ago x


----------



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Mimi I'll take a look! Will definitely add Formby on the list of places to go this summer.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I go to St Annes very regularly with mine, I absoloutely love it! It's the biggest, most open, dog friendly beach i've ever been to, I can't recommend it enough! It takes a good while to actually walk to the sea shore because the tide is very far out, but it's worth it - and the beach is SO big, you can choose to either stick to the dunes and socialise with other dogs, or walk out a little and have your own space.

There's also a car park, chippy, arcade and a little café right on the beach, as well as ice cream vans and a nice little walk along the promenade or the town centre if you fancy getting off the sand for a while.

I love St Annes   

oh and also, the café on the beach car park is dog friendly, i've sat inside and had lunch with both my dogs before now


----------



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I go to St Annes very regularly with mine, I absoloutely love it! It's the biggest, most open, dog friendly beach i've ever been to, I can't recommend it enough! It takes a good while to actually walk to the sea shore because the tide is very far out, but it's worth it - and the beach is SO big, you can choose to either stick to the dunes and socialise with other dogs, or walk out a little and have your own space.
> 
> There's also a car park, chippy, arcade and a little café right on the beach, as well as ice cream vans and a nice little walk along the promenade or the town centre if you fancy getting off the sand for a while.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome! I'll add that to the list too!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

mimi g said:


> I asked the same question afew weeks back...we ended up at Formby beach which was lovely then drove 10mins for fish&chips in stockport.
> Im on my phone so dont have link but if you look back in my previous threads i added some pics afew days ago x


I hope you mean fish and chips in Southport! If it was Stockport you were doing some serious speeding!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I hope you mean fish and chips in Southport! If it was Stockport you were doing some serious speeding!


hehe that's what I was thinking


----------

